# Cuyahoga Chrome?



## zielinskim (Aug 9, 2013)

Anyone been having any luck at the Cuyahoga yet?


----------



## zielinskim (Aug 9, 2013)

Im going to take the lack of replies as a no


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

I usually think lack of replies means they're slaminnthem


----------



## zielinskim (Aug 9, 2013)

samiam said:


> I usually think lack of replies means they're slaminnthem


ha glass half full kinda guy


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Saw one caught at 82 Wednesday, but that was it.


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyone else have luck at the hoga?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Been down to the dam a few times, saw a few caught.
As of last week the shad moved in - Yeeuch!


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Any recent reports? Namely, Rt. 82 bridge area? Thx.


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hooked up a very large one last week. Then lost it. Seen a good amount caught at the dam.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Fished the dam from 11:00 - 4 on Weekend. Saw one caught. No one else had any on. Been slow.


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Last week spoons were working well. Saw a guy hook up 4 in about ten minutes. He lost all but one, because he just tried to drag the thing right in, didn't even fight them

With the colder weather I would imagine spoons would start to become ineffective soon though. At the rocky saw a guy doing quite well on spoons today


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I am there pretty much everyday (walking dog, running, or fishing). Havent seen anyone hookup more than once.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

My arch nemesis went from e.72nd St smallmouth to now steelhead in the cuyahoga...tried so many different spots and skunked everytime. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

fishing pole said:


> I am there pretty much everyday (walking dog, running, or fishing). Havent seen anyone hookup more than once.


I can assure you last week there where a decent amount of hook ups. I witnessed quite a few. Just wish I could have been the one getting them. I pin though and all the ones I saw caught last week were on spoons. It was just that one guy that nailed into them for that short amount of time. Once he landed the one he bagged it and took off ha


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

How about you guys let a few get up river.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> How about you guys let a few get up river.


Once they're over the dam, they're all yours!
Never see anyone fishing upstream of the dam.


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Talked to a guy last week and he was catching on Brown Trout egg sacs. I only found Salmon eggs, where the heck can I find some Trout eggs to make spawn sacs?


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Bigjoe said:


> Talked to a guy last week and he was catching on Brown Trout egg sacs. I only found Salmon eggs, where the heck can I find some Trout eggs to make spawn sacs?


a guide on here is stocked with um, but I think you get them with the guide service. I heard it's pretty inexpensive!!


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

ballast said:


> a guide on here is stocked with um, but I think you get them with the guide service. I heard it's pretty inexpensive!!


PM sent...


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Any recent reports from the Rt.82 area. A lot of guys fishing this area the past week or so with the great weather.


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

dugworm said:


> Any recent reports from the Rt.82 area. A lot of guys fishing this area the past week or so with the great weather.


I'm not sure but I hope they get there soon! It's very close to home and I need to catch a chrome soon


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> A lot of guys fishing this area the past week or so with the great weather


That place can turn into a zoo in warmer weather. I much prefer to hit it real early a.m. or after it cools off.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

I hit the hoga twice last week at one of the normal steelie spots. I had no hookups, but saw a few caught on sacks. I was throwing wooly's tipped with maggots. Also saw a few rollers. Water was low and clear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

The nice thing I've noticed about the Hoga over the years, is that while other rivers are low and the trout keep staging, the Cuyahoga always has enough flow for steelies to run in.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

creekcrawler said:


> The nice thing I've noticed about the Hoga over the years, is that while other rivers are low and the trout keep staging, the Cuyahoga always has enough flow for steelies to run in.



I noticed the same thing Creekcrawler. That's why I've been spending more time fishing the Hoga then the Rocky this fall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Scott M (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm new to steelhead fishing, only tried a handful of times. I routinely fish the cuyahoga near downtown and behind steelyard. Anyone ever have any luck in that area?


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

That's an interesting point about the hoga creekcrawler. It also doesn't freeze up as readily as the other rivers and it stays , for longer in the spring. It would make a lot of sense to stock it every year for those reasons

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Stays cool for*

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

I was on the hoga near 82 this past Saturday and saw one caught. I saw one jump the dam as well. Further downstream I saw 3 nice pike caught but had no luck myself. Downstream I was walking through the woods and came across a pile of poop that looked strangely like bear poop. As I was driving out through the park I could've sworn I saw a larger black creature resembling a black bear on the back edge of a field. Anyone else see any signs of bear in the Cuyahoga national park?


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

creekcrawler said:


> The nice thing I've noticed about the Hoga over the years, is that while other rivers are low and the trout keep staging, the Cuyahoga always has enough flow for steelies to run in.


Hydraulics of the hoga are no joke...faster surface than grand for sure. Cross with care. Fish every boulder .


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I started out fishing the Hoga a lot and then tried the Chagrin and Rocky. The Hoga definitely has more flow and is harder to wade, even far upstream. The crossings are much easier on the other 2 rivers. The water is definitely colder in the Chagrin and Rocky than it is in the Hoga! 

I wish they would stock the Hoga with steelhead too, but I don't think they will until the river gets cleaner and the spawning success is improved. I've never caught a baby steelhead in there despite using nightcrawlers and minnows a lot for smallmouth. 

Yes, those mid-stream boulders are very good places...


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

BigFishAddict said:


> I was on the hoga near 82 this past Saturday and saw one caught. I saw one jump the dam as well. Further downstream I saw 3 nice pike caught but had no luck myself. Downstream I was walking through the woods and came across a pile of poop that looked strangely like bear poop. As I was driving out through the park I could've sworn I saw a larger black creature resembling a black bear on the back edge of a field. Anyone else see any signs of bear in the Cuyahoga national park?


I'd say that is quite possible seeing that there was a black bear in Bedford either last year or the year before.... its likely it came from and retreated back to the cvnp.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Black bear was sighted last month on Fitzwater Road which is just north of 82, so yup, I'd say you saw a bear!



> I've never caught a baby steelhead in there


Never in the main river, but I know of a few smaller tribs that have them.

And, the Cuyahoga was actually *the first* river in Ohio ever stocked with steelhead. In the 1920's!


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

bdawg said:


> The water is definitely colder in the Chagrin and Rocky than in the Cuyahoga


In the springtime during April and may the cuyahoga always runs a few degrees cooler than the chagrin and rocky

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Yea, confirmed bear sighting in Brecksville about a month ago.


----------

